# GCCF reg cat showing at TICA shows?



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok this is probably a VERY silly question but I feel if anyone will know the answer someone here might.

MY cat is GCCF registered so I know he can be shown at GCCF shows. Unfortunately half the ones that are on I can't attend, which made me think of TICA shows. I know (or think) I can enter these as long as its not within 14 days of a previous show (or is that a gccf thing?) and also as long as I have wrote and told the GCCF before hand. But I'm sure the other day I was reading that you can initially show your pedigree cat at a TICA show but would then have to have them registered as a TICA cat, so how do you do that?

I may have gotten myself very confused as I read so much it lost me a little but thought someone might at least be able to tell me what's right and what's wrong. I've heard TICA shows are alot of fun, so if possible I would like to try one  Thanks in advance,


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes you can show at Tica, you don't have to register with Tica for you're 1st show, but register for other shows to get you're points and titles.
Yes, you can not do any shows either side by 13 days of you're GCCF show, and you must notify GCCF of the show you are doing.xxxx


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Thankyou so much Fireblade for that, I was getting in a right tizz! So it would probably be best me registering if I did want to show in more than one Tica show whether I do well with points etc or not? I'm not expecting great things, I'm new but am looking forward to the experience and meeting some great people and gorgeous animals 
How do I go about registering with Tica as obviously my cat is GCCF reg and not a new born? thanks in advance again!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Mel

I have actually just been looking all this up because I want my cats to be jointly registered with TICA and GCCF and there are so many things that you have to think about!!!

I am also looking at showing with FIFE so you have to double check all their rules and regulations too!!!

Are you registered with TICA then or just GCCF???

Louise


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

No at present I am only reg with GCCF but there is only a few shows I could do over the year with them and more TICA shows available if that makes sense, which is why I was thinking about TICA. I'm just wondering as obviously Shelby is registered with GCCF how he would then go about being reg with TICA, how do i apply for something like that? The TICA site I read on was a bit confusing to be honest - having said that the GCCF site at times isn't alot better


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

I have registered with TICA as a member, via their US site - you can download the forms. You can also register a cattery name with them and co-register your GCCF cats with them and any litters and kittens they have. If you want any more info, feel free to PM me and I will help if I can although it may be a case of the blind leading the blind!!!

Just noticed you are in Essex and so am I - haven't seen many of us Essex lot about!!!

Do you breed or just show???

Louise
X


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Louise,

I know there's not many of us Essex people about (Or is it just because girls don't like to admit they are from Essex LOL!!).

I want to eventually breed but am hoping by showing first I might make a name known for my cats and go from there. Also my boy is only 4 months at present and I won't consider breeding from him till he is over a year plus my girl I have booked isn't even available yet so she would be shown a year first too and eventually would become my queen  I want to show alot to meet people and gain knowledge, my mentor so far has given me loads of ideas and tips 

How about you, what are you plans on breeding/showing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

To be honest, I am not much further along than you!!! I have a 6 month old stud boy and 4 girls who are 3 months, 5 months and 6 months. I am going to do a couple of shows hopefully but I am aiming to start breeding next year so I guess it depends what comes first!!!

To be honest, the main reason I joined here was to get some advice and everyone has been so helpful that I figured I should stick around!

I had a look at your album and you have some gorgeous cats in there! I must get some of mine on when I get 5 minutes!

Louise
X


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Mel,
I show at both Tica & GCCF but am along way from you, but maybe you and Louise could get together if you live local, visit a Tica and get to know the goings on.I find them very friendly shows and you have the added bonus of staying with your cats and talking to the judges.If i can help you in any way, just give me a shout.xxxxx


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> Mel,
> I show at both Tica & GCCF but am along way from you, but maybe you and Louise could get together if you live local, visit a Tica and get to know the goings on.I find them very friendly shows and you have the added bonus of staying with your cats and talking to the judges.If i can help you in any way, just give me a shout.xxxxx


Thankyou fireblade that is greatly appreciated! I have also heard that TICA shows are really friendly, infact more so than GCCF LOL Having not attended either i can't comment yet  I'm sure you'll be hearing from me at some point.

Louise, it does sound like we are the same place or not far from it LOL I go and view my girl at the end of this month although she is looking VERY good at present and edible LOL! Are you into MC's? I was trying to tell from your picture on here so sorry if I've got that wrong  Where abouts in Essex are you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Fireblade

Most of my friends who show cats have all said that the TICA shows and judges are really good fun and I do like the idea of that, especially when I am just starting out.

Looks like we know who to come to when we need help and advice!!!

Louise
XX


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Louise, it does sound like we are the same place or not far from it LOL I go and view my girl at the end of this month although she is looking VERY good at present and edible LOL! Are you into MC's? I was trying to tell from your picture on here so sorry if I've got that wrong  Where abouts in Essex are you?[/QUOTE]

Hi Mel

I am very much into MCs - have loved them for years so to actually own some, let alone breed them is just fantastic!!!

I will send you a PM to let you know exactly where I am and then we can compare notes!!!

Louise
X


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

They sound fun can you take moggies?


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, you can take moggies,you show them under HHP's,they don't normally get a lot, but they can still pick up their titles like the pedigree cats.xxx


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

Might have a go then


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

I took a hp the other week and she did ever so well


----------

